# 68 GTO Steering Wheel Connector?



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello, I'm diagnosing a problem with my horn not working and believe the problem is somewhere in the wiring between the harness going toward the steering column and the horn switch. The horn switches appear to be OK, and continuity is OK everywhere except the horn wire off the relay to the horn switch. The relay appears to be OK and the horns test out OK. I was able to trace the horn switch lead through the bulkhead connector and through the harness just before it goes to the steering wheel, and it's good up to that point. In the Pontiac service manual showing the passenger compartment wiring, (page 12-5, Fig 12-2A) it shows a 'Steering Wheel Connector'. I think that could be where my problem is, but don't know where the connector is located. Is the 'steering wheel connector' inside the steering column or somewhere going into it? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Not knowing, I would assume the steering wheel connector is the plug/connector where your wires meet near the bottom of the steering column. Most likely, if your wiring checks out as it seems to have, it is up at the top of the column under the steering wheel. There is a brass ring which has a spring loaded pin that makes contact with that ring. The pin rotates around on that ring as you turn the steering wheel so it is in constant contact and transfers the needed electricity from your horn button when you hit your horn (as I recall). Both pieces can wear as the pin makes constant contact with the ring and of course moves with steering wheel movement. Could have a broken wire at that point as well, or somewhere on the horn button. You have to pull the steering wheel to check.

If you pull the steering wheel, not to hard a job. Your manual probably tells you how. Make sure your front wheels are straight so your steering wheel will be straight. Do this to re-install your steering wheel straight. Sometimes this is forgotten and then your spokes on the steering wheel are a little out of whack. You can probably rent a steering wheel puller(sometimes called a gear puller) at your local auto store, or buy one if need be as they aren't generally to expensive. While I had the wheel off, I also put in a new turn signal assembly in and be done with it for another 40 years.


----------



## eeyore (Oct 23, 2014)

^^x2
You can throw ground to the correct post on the horn relay and the horn should sound. If not check for power supply to the relay. Then work backwards connecting ground at the proper wire at each connector. If i recall the turn signal/horn harness plugs is on the the right side of the column behind the lower dash finish panel.


----------



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info. What you explained about the brass ring and pin at the top of the steering wheel that maintains contact to the horn switches and allows the steering wheel to rotate, sounds like a good place to focus my attention on next. I'd almost bet that's where my problem is. Everything else seems to be fine - the relay appears to be OK, I am getting power to the relay, the horns check out OK, the key alarm at the relay works, and I get continuity everywhere except between the bottom of the steering column and the horn switches on the steering wheel. I'll check this out over the weekend. Thank again, guys!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

The connector is banana shaped and is either clipped to the top or the bottom (don't remember which) of the column under the dash.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

mwatson1647 said:


> Thanks for the info. What you explained about the brass ring and pin at the top of the steering wheel that maintains contact to the horn switches and allows the steering wheel to rotate, sounds like a good place to focus my attention on next. I'd almost bet that's where my problem is. Everything else seems to be fine - the relay appears to be OK, I am getting power to the relay, the horns check out OK, the key alarm at the relay works, and I get continuity everywhere except between the bottom of the steering column and the horn switches on the steering wheel. I'll check this out over the weekend. Thank again, guys!


I think Jim nailed your problem, I just now came down from the shop fixing the same problem, my horn was intermittent and I had a squeak when I turned the wheel.
The ornament in the center pops off held in with 3 tabs if you can't pull it off don't use a small screwdriver, I went with a gasket scraper so I didn't mung the wheel.
Once you pull the wheel you will see the copper ring on the back covered in 46 year old hard grease.
Use a solvent to clean it light Scothbrite on the ring and button then coat the ring with a light coat of grease, I used lithium.
No more squeak and the horn works fine now.
If you don't have a puller they are cheap and most parts stores will have them.
Don't try the wiggle method or you might crack the wheel.


----------



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank everyone. I guess it's off to Autozone to rent a puller. Didn't have a problem getting off the center ornament by hand, and easily got to the two horn switches that look good. Each has a white wire connected to it and they run down through a small tube, presumably just above where the copper ring must be that you described. Yeah, hadn't thought about it, but that lubricant has been in there now for 46 years, and in our case with not much movement because we haven't had the car licensed since 74. My wife is the original owner. But anyway, thanks again. I'll post a reply after I'm finished.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

mwatson1647 said:


> Thank everyone. I guess it's off to Autozone to rent a puller. Didn't have a problem getting off the center ornament by hand, and easily got to the two horn switches that look good. Each has a white wire connected to it and they run down through a small tube, presumably just above where the copper ring must be that you described. Yeah, hadn't thought about it, but that lubricant has been in there now for 46 years, and in our case with not much movement because we haven't had the car licensed since 74. My wife is the original owner. But anyway, thanks again. I'll post a reply after I'm finished.


The two white wires attach to the copper ring, once you pull the wheel you will see the contact brush that rides on it.
Make sure that spring on the contact isn't gummed up and that it moves in and out.
Snug up the phillips screws on the back of the wheel and the ones under the ornament while you have it off.


----------



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Solved! Well, I pulled the steering wheel, cleaned the copper ring, contacts and everything else inside the column below the steering wheel but it all looked good and still couldn't get continuity between the horn lead at the relay and the spring loaded contact that touches the ring. Then I looked under the dash, which I should have in the first place, and located the problem. The terminal coming from the horn relay through the bulkhead connector had pulled out somehow on the curved connector up under that dash before going up into the column (ribbon cable). Have no idea how that could have come out, but I simply snapped it back in and then got continuity. Didn't really have to pull the steering wheel, but at least it's fixed now and my horns work. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Glad to hear it's fixed; thanks for posting your findings!


----------

